# Should we judge people by their clothes?



## Jesskaa (Jan 18, 2007)

*Well, first off I didn't have a clue where i should put this thread. So feel free to move it.*

In my Langauge Arts class, I have to write an essay if people should judge other people by clothes, or not.

Or course my automatic thought was no, because you should go by there personailties (i know i spelt it wrong!). But judging somebody doesn't always have to be negative.. now does it?

I mean you if you saw somebody in bright, neon, colorful colors.. you'd think they'd probably a pretty outgoing "colorful" person? right. Thats not a bad judgement... But you could also say a person wearing all black is a 'gothic' kid, or 'emo' kid.

Okay, I really want your opinion on this, I already have the start of my essay, but say you had to write one too, and you had to choice YES or NO, there is no inbetween &amp; why do you think so?

But keep in mind say you were in a car accident needed help.. would you rather have somebody with a long beard, black jacket, and looked pretty scary or would you like to have nurses, doctors, or the people who work in an emergency truck coming twords you?

thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## daer0n (Jan 18, 2007)

Hmm, i would say nobody should judge people by how they dress, you never know what is inside their minds or hearts.

Some people dress so nicely and elegant and whatever else, they look wonderful on the outside, but on the inside they can be really evil, it's like saying that all beautiful girls are angels and they all behave like it, not true.

I have seen some really bad dressed people that have the biggest hearts i could ever imagine, but i have also seen them dressing really bad and being bad people, you can never really judge, appearances can be totally deceiving.

That is my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 18, 2007)

So you'd go with no, for a final answer?


----------



## LVA (Jan 18, 2007)

I always judge ppl wrong when i judge by clothes. For example some ppl dress like they have no money when in reality they just spend their money elsewhere and could care less about clothes. ...

I say, never judge any1 from outer appearance.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 18, 2007)

Yep, i would definitely go with no.


----------



## han (Jan 18, 2007)

no i dont think we should judge people by what they wear or how they look.

and if i was in a car accident i would welcome help from anyone, doctors and nurses arent perfect either some of them really screw up(but thats another topic) so no i dont judge a book by it's cover.. good luck on your paper


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 18, 2007)

The answer for me would be no. Everyone has different personalities and shouldnt be judged on there clothes. Clothes are just that, clothes. Mostly everyone gets judged wrong either way.


----------



## Shelley (Jan 18, 2007)

I would also say no, do not judge people by their clothes. Clothes are just material things, it's what inside that really counts (personality).


----------



## rlise (Jan 18, 2007)

i say no as well,


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2007)

You shouldn't judge people period.


----------



## Sirvinya (Jan 18, 2007)

We shouldn't judge people by their clothes because we know nothing about them. But we do, it's how we're trained from a very early age. We're told that nicer clothes=better. We all know now that it doesn't matter but it's automatic.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 18, 2007)

No. But of course, you are entitled to your first impressions. I like to wait for them to open their mouth and see what I hear and go from there.


----------



## Saje (Jan 18, 2007)

I am also going to answer No because no one can get an accurate description of who someone is by the clothes they wear. I even find it concerning if people like myself like to dress differently depending on certain days - which personality fits then? Makes me wonder what the perception of someone I meet on Thursday evening would think of me when they see me Sunday morning.

But since we are raised to have stereotypes (unintentional or not) we cant help but judge... but if we dont let our first impressions stop us from getting to know a person more, then I think everyone is golden.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 18, 2007)

welll, theese are very intresting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 18, 2007)

It's hard not to judge a person by their clothes, or by their appearance in general, as it's the first thing about them we see. Furthermore, we need stereotypes and schemas to organize the thousands of images and people we see on a daily basis, otherwise we would approach each person and situation as if we were seeing something like it for the first time. These preconceived notions aren't necessarily a bad thing - they tell us to react differently depending on if we see an old man in a business suit, a teenager with colored hair and baggy skater clothes, a guy dressed all in black with sunglasses and a scar down the side of his face, a blonde Gap-clad pregnant woman, etc. You get the idea. Of course, these are only to help us have a general understanding of groups of people, not individuals. We can't help but see someones clothes and make snap judgements based on what we know about similarly dressed people we've encountered before, but once they open their mouth and start talking, their individuality comes through and we make new judgements based on that. I'm sure we've all thought things about people based on their clothes that then turned out to be false once we got to know them, but we've also made assumptions that turned out to be totally true.

I forget if I meant to make a point here, lol. In short, to some degree we'll always judge people based on their appearance, but only initially. Regardless of what someone wears, they should always be treated with courtesy and respect, which has nothing to do with judgements, but just basic human decency. The end, I think. =)


----------



## Annia (Jan 19, 2007)

I will have to say no, not all people use their clothes as a self expression. When I am at work (at the hospital) I have to wear scrubs.. some times after work I have stuff to do and I go to the store etc with my scrubs on. It's not a fashion statement and I am much more than the "scrubs look" lol. Some people are required to wear something, so it's definitely not a reliable source to judge some one.


----------



## Jesskaa (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for your opinions guys.

its a major difference from middle school, about 90% percent of my class thinks we should be.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 19, 2007)

Nope, not at all! I had a boyfriend who was as preppy as they come... My mom HATED him! I had a boyfriend after him who wore black clothes, listened to NIN and wore a spiked dog collar. My mom LOVED him! Why? Difference in personalities and manners. My mom much preferred Jeffrey over Phillip... Jeff was more of a gentleman too!


----------



## SherryAnn (Jan 19, 2007)

I say NO, but that's because you can never be sure that someone is trying to make a statement about their self-identity by what they are wearing.

I do tend to make perceptions about people rather than judgments. I don't judge people based on their clothing, but I perceive their personality by the manner in which they carry themselves, talk, and act. I will talk to a brick wall, so I don't have any certain types of people that I avoid, but I am very friendly by nature and my effort of perception really helps with that. Usually, I am right on the money. It has taken me far in my 31 years!


----------



## dods460 (Jan 19, 2007)

I'm gonna say a gigantic no, I'm judged all the time by the clothes I wear, and they get physical about it sometimes... be able to run in heels comes in handy.


----------



## charish (Jan 19, 2007)

even though sometimes it's hard not to. i try not to b/c clothes don't make who a person is, they're just a cover up. i'v met people who look nice, but really not nice people.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 19, 2007)

im with lisa on this


----------



## admenocal (Jan 19, 2007)

I do not think that people should be judged solely by their clothes, however, I do think that clothes tell you something about the person, their taste, their emotional state, vanity and even insecurities.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont think we should but we do.


----------



## Leony (Jan 19, 2007)

No, for me.


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 19, 2007)

agree!


----------



## Chaela (Jan 19, 2007)

:iagree: I completely agree! Even if we dont mean to we still do, its sort of like a library index you automatically sort people into certain groups, THEN you get to know them. If you really think about how you remember or think about things then you'll probably see that things in your mind are grouped together with lists, the pros and cons.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 19, 2007)

no, you never judge by clothing


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 19, 2007)

:iagree:


----------



## veilchen (Jan 19, 2007)

I agree full-heartedly! We shouldn't judge people by their appearance, but we do, it's a reaction we can't control.


----------



## Momo (Jan 19, 2007)

I think anyone who is willing to help me when I get in a car accident is a friend indeed. I want to say that judging on clothes is wrong, but people do it anyway. Especially the way you described "goth" and "emo". Those are two subcultures that have major fashion influences in the followers, but it can be more than the fashion. They can also be stereotypes created by people who haven't come in substantial contact with the subcultures. They can still be good people even if (believe it or not) they're just in it for the fashion, too.

I think people judge others by looks because they feel more comfortable thinking that they know what people are all about. The truth is, we can't know what people are all about unless we get to know them and spend time with them.

I don't know why, but we live in a world where we can't trust all the people we meet, and to me judging by looks is a defense people have come up with to try to avoid being made uncomfortable by others who have different ideals, beliefs and personalities.

I'm not saying it's right, that's just my experience as a high schooler. *I'm not saying I never judge people by the way they dress, because I think we all do it; but the difference is those who use it to pick who they want to be around and those who try to treat everyone equally.*

Okay sorry I went off on a tangent lol


----------



## Nox (Jan 20, 2007)

No we shouldn't judge a person by clothing simply because that may give them an extra handicap that they have to overcome in your mind. And that's just not fair.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 21, 2007)

i judge people by their personalities but in the spur of the moment there are times when i do make assumptions about people based on looks (hey everyone does it ) but its not based on their clothes its based on their grooming habits. to me that says a lot more than what labels he/she are wearing.


----------



## han (Jan 21, 2007)

i agree ^^^^ grooming is a must!


----------



## ivette (Jan 21, 2007)

no, people shouldn't judge others by their appearance. they have to get to know someone first.:6:

if i was in a car:drive: accident, i wouldn't care who stoppped to help me. as long,

as the person was a good intentioned, descent, human being that wanted to help their fellow man/ or woman:angel:

:hlp: just get me to the ER pronto:med:


----------



## flychick767 (Jan 23, 2007)

How someone is dressed will always give off a first impression. Whether that first impression is correct or not will have to be found out.


----------



## DesertDiva (Jan 23, 2007)

*Wow! I'm surprised that a large majority of your classmates think we (or rather, "they") SHOULD judge people by the clothes they wear. Pretty judgmental group of classmates I'd say! (You did say that, right? Maybe I read it wrong. I'm getting old...)*

I've personally known many a person who although quite wealthy, they actually looked like a homeless person living on skid row... (and sometimes smelled like it too...) Sure they're a bit eccentric, but lovely, kind, and GENEROUS people nonetheless. If I had judged these people to begin with they wouldn't be the good friends they are of mine today.

As an overweight woman, I like to refer to myself as a BBW (Big Beautiful Woman)... Aside from the fact that I don't give a crap what people think of me based on what I look like via the clothes I wear, etc. anyway, I have been so tempted to buy a t-shirt and wear it that says, "Does this shirt make my butt look big??" or something like that... I'd love to see (and hear) the reaction and judgement of people... Maybe I'll wear it to my local Wal-Mart or something....

Good luck on your essay!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, there's a difference between making assumptions about someone based on their attire and JUDGING them because of it. Judgement is a matter of right or wrong. So judging someone because of the way they dress would be to say that that person is right/wrong for dressing the way that they do.

I don't judge, and I would like to think that most people dont. As far as observations/assumptions, I completely agree with FeverDream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dods460 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have found in the own incounters, the people that do judge you are thoughs who aren't the brightest bulbs. Everyone judges quietly to themselves, however truely intelligent people make the effort to look beyond the exterior.my 2cents


----------



## gretlirina (Jan 25, 2007)

I quite agree with that. I am very open to any person/people. I think of it more like 'assessing someone' than 'judging' someone. When you are in a situation or when you see someone, you make an assessment of that. You might see someone with goth clothing and think 'whoa, that's weird'. Or if you're into that you might think 'that's awesome!'. There are tons of little things you observe that you probably never even think about, yet they affect your opinion of someone.


----------

